# Is it common for maiden mares to have false labor?



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

My mare, Sadie, is a maiden. So far, she has gone into labor 5x, yes FIVE TIMES. She stomps her feet, rubs on everything, sighs, does the flehman response,will have a hot neck, kicks at her belly, then lays down while staring at her stomach before laying out flat, grunting with stiff legs, relaxing, and more grunting. She'll look back at her stomach while out flat once in a while. She will do this, but then if she sees or hears me, she immediately stops, gets up, and acts like nothing happened. Yesterday, it happened at 3:30 am and lasted until about 4:15 am. This morning, it happened at about 3:00 and quit at 3:15, then again just before 6:00 am and quit about 6:45.

The picture is from her second time doing it, when she was 309 days. It was about 5pm. She is now 314 days.

How common is this in mares? Do you think it is false labor?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

I doubt she is in labour, most likely she is down resting but not feeling comfy due to the foal being big now. Can you take a video for us to see what she is doing now? Labour can only be postponed for the most 12 hours I think so even if you desturb her she should go back into labour that night when alone.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

She's been acting normal all day since...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

I shouldn't worry then, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

K. Thank you.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 3, 2013)

Our maiden mare Dancer is doing a lot of these same things (not sure if she grunts) lying flat out and sets her Equipage alarm off all the time. Yes, kicking at belly, looking at flanks, etc but I would not call it labor, just am keeping an eye on her and asking Aunties to do the same. Dancer is at 310 days today so good to know another maiden is doing the same things!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

I know what you mean... It's comforting! I know she grunts, 'cause the baby monitor is in her stall and even picks up the changes in her breathing.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Viola! Summer did this too, she would lay out flat and grunt, She was just so pregnant that that is how she sounded when she would breath. She would only be resting though. Her legs would stick straight out too, she was to big for them to lay flat! LOL

I also noticed that when the baby was kicking or moving around a lot she would kick her tummy and bite her flanks. She didn't do either of those things when she was in labor, she just paced around a little and pawed the ground. Every mare is different though, just like people!

I know that it this so nerve racking!! It was a whole month for me of her showing signs of the beginning of labor. But, you have been so diligent about watching her and knowing her behavior patterns that you will know the real thing when you see it, I know I did! It will be over soon! Everyday is one day closer!!




Your doing such a good job! Wish I could be there to help you watch her!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's not unusual for a preggo mare to grunt when laying down or getting up, as the baby is pushing on the diaphram. Also sometime they will act like they are colicing when the foal moves or gets into postition. Of course all mares handle the end of their pregnancy differently, but unless you really know what to look for it is hard to see first stage labor in these mini mares, so you need to watch for the physical signs. Second stage comes on fast and that is when the contractions are visiable and labor can't be stopped at this point.


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

This is exactly what Babe has been doing! Had me completely freaked out on Sunday!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 3, 2013)

My maiden, Design, would almost do the same thing. She would be acting normal, than sometimes after urinating or pooping, she would act like she was in pain. She would stretch, paw, do the phelming, get up and lay down(like she was colicing). She foaled at 354 days and the colt was a big one. I think he found more room after she relieved herself, so he took that space. It made her painful.

My maiden, Design, would almost do the same thing. She would be acting normal, than sometimes after urinating or pooping, she would act like she was in pain. She would stretch, paw, do the phelming, get up and lay down(like she was colicing). She foaled at 354 days and the colt was a big one. I think he found more room after she relieved herself, so he took that space. It made her painful.


----------

